# Tagged Snapper



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

We caught a red snapper last weekend with a yellow FWC tag in it. We let it go. I got the information off of it to report it. Were we allowed to keep it? Thanks.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I believe that you can keeped tagged fish but I would have threw it back as well.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes your allowed to keep this fish.your asked to report the information of the fish to help collect data.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I caught a tagged one on July 1st but it was only 13". Report it and they'll send you some stuff I think.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

*IF YOU CATCH A TAGGED FISH IN FLORIDA WATERS, CALL
1-800-367-4461*
*RECORD THE CAPTURE INFORMATION*

Tag number, fish length, specific catch location.
Note any unusual circumstances regarding the catch.
When releasing a Goliath Grouper, hatchery Red drum or an east coast Snook, do NOT remove the streamer tag. Repeat captures of the same fish are not uncommon.
When releasing west coast Snook, cut the tag close to the body wall and return the tag to FWC.
When releasing a largemouth bass for cash reward in Florida waters, cut the tag close to the body wall and return the tag to FWC.
*CONTACT FWC WITH THE CAPTURE INFORMATION*

Angler Tag Return Hotline
*1-800-367-4461*
[email protected]
Mailing address:
Stock Enhancement Research Facility
14495 Harllee Road
Port Manatee, FL 34221
*OBSERVE CURRENT FISHING REGULATIONS*

To view the most current saltwater fishing regulations for the state of Florida, visit the Saltwater Fishing Regulations section.


----------



## doubledown (Jun 29, 2009)

I caught one last year and when you report the info they will send you a t-shirt


----------



## seapro86 (Jun 28, 2008)

We have caught a Gag and a red snapper this year with tags..released the gag cause it was out if season and kept the snapper that was 19'..reported both fush and they still haven't sent me my t-shirts :thumbdown:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

doubledown said:


> I caught one last year and when you report the info they will send you a t-shirt


I never got my tshirt and I had two tags!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my shirt too, caught a tagged snapper out of season and tossed it back. We need a where's my damn tshirt letter sent out.


----------



## seapro86 (Jun 28, 2008)

bigrick said:


> I'm still waiting on my shirt too, caught a tagged snapper out of season and tossed it back. We need a where's my damn tshirt letter sent out.


I agree:thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I called and they said it's been taking 6-8 weeks and they've been behind but put a shipment out last week and this week. I reported mine about 2 months ago rite before snapper season opened so hopefully they will be in the mail soon


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I seen a flyer in an Orange Beach bait shop that said that Auburn had tagged a bunch of snapper with external as well as internal tags off the AL coast. They were offering $50 for the external ones and $150 for the internal ones.


----------



## seapro86 (Jun 28, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I seen a flyer in an Orange Beach bait shop that said that Auburn had tagged a bunch of snapper with external as well as internal tags off the AL coast. They were offering $50 for the external ones and $150 for the internal ones.


Might be a dumb qustion but how would you tell if they had an internal tag?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

seapro86 said:


> Might be a dumb qustion but how would you tell if they had an internal tag?


You would find it when you clean it


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> You would find it when you clean it


:thumbsup:


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Caught a tagged grouper years ago off of Mobile. Released him then reported the tag number and ended up getting a check in the mail a few weeks later.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess if you report an internal tag out of season and they send you a fine instead of a check ????

Snapper season was way to short .........


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I caught a tagged 20" Snapper opening weekend. Did not realize it until it was on the fillet table. Reported the info they requested and still waiting on the info where the fish was tagged, how big when tagged, and my Shirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i caught tagged fish the past couple years. it does take alittle while to get your shirt. i did get both of mine. hang in there you'll get them plus you will also get the history of the fish where it was tagged first off then if was caught and released by another angler and so on. pretty cool info. the snapper i caught this year was tagged originally 50miles from where it was tagged when i caught it sanpper season was closed so it went back. will be curious to see where it ends up next.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I caught a tagged snapper this year. Tag said $100 reward offered and had a phone number, but when I called it said it had been disconnected. Pretty crappy of them to let a number go that involves their research.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

ok so ive got alot of tags but never send them in or anything why because they only tag so many fish and the more tagged fish caught in their mind means the smaller the pop of ars when its far from the truth. Ive taken a group of fwc folks to tag snapper before on two and three day trips and we have caught snapper that we have tagged on the same trip twice or more


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*finally got my shirt!*

Came home today and my tshirt finally arrived. Has the info on the trigger I caught and the shirt is pretty cool got a pic of redsnapper.


----------

